# Looking for some new anime



## The Milkman (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I just started liking anime again (thanks temp and 3DS netflix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and now I really dont know what to watch. I saw all of soul eater and gurren laggan and loved them both buuuuttt then I tryed fullmetal and d.greyman and it just seems too serious or uninspiring to me. Anyway, Im looking for something like Soul Eater or Gurren laggan (in animation and acting NOT theme) something thats light and funny but also has a bit of adult humor, and also knows when to get serious anyone know anything like that? Also if its on netflix then that would be perfect.


----------



## Souldragon (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm let me check my Anime Harddrive


History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - Think it as the Karate kid but with 5 (could be more masters)
Occult Academy - Weird stuff plus a guy from the future
Tiger & Bunny - Super Heroes
Tower of Druage - My reaction - Funny -> WTF - > NO WAY
Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san - Funny


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 30, 2011)

I also loved Gurren Laggan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dragonball ( Favourite Anime ever , just Dragonball not Z or GT or Kai)

it's not light hearted but I'd tell anyone to give Code Geass a go as I found it to be utterly amazing


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2011)

Zantigo said:
			
		

> Well I just started liking anime again (thanks temp and 3DS netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I think you're the first person i've come across who didn't like FMA. 

I got the perfect anime for a guy like you but i think the animation may not be to your expectations but i'll still like you to try it. Of course that anime would be non-other than, Gintama.


----------



## Varia (Aug 30, 2011)

"something thats light and funny but also has a bit of adult humor, and also knows when to get serious anyone know anything like that?"

Seems like Gintama would be a perfect fit. 
Absolute epic and hilarious show, plenty of adult humor (though not much in the beginning), and gets serious at times. 
It's mostly an episodic show (each episode is not really related to the one before hand), but there are quite a few arcs (which are absolutely fantastic, each one and one of them). 
The beginning is rough, but it gets MUCH better after a few episodes - after you get to know the characters. 

Another good show you might like is Katekyo Hitman Reborn. 
The first 20 episodes are comic - school life, but that is only to introduce the characters. 
After these first episodes, the story gets serious and "darker", and that's when the show really takes off. 

I can't believe you didn't like FMA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a great show. 
Did you watch Full Metal Alchemist, or Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood? if the first one, then you MUST watch the 2nd one, as it's COMPLETELY different after 12 episodes. 

If you're looking for something like Gurren Lagann, Code Geass is a good pick, as they are both mecha animes. 
Code Geass has a deep story, so it might not be to your liking, but the story is AMAZING with its so many plot twists.
Death Note comes 2nd in mind, if you do happen to like Code Geass.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, then.  Amazing show imo, way better than the original anime.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 30, 2011)

I forgot about gintama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I dont know why I didnt like Fullmetal, it just got boring to me. The whole reason I started watching it was because I had just finished Soul Eater and I was looking for something REALLY long so I wouldnt go crazy waiting for netflix to update Dr.Who. But, after the whole thing with greed escaping I really just go tired of watching it and I liked the show much more before they had to deal with some form of main villain. I think I watched about 5 minutes of code geass before I got sick of it but ill give it another chance. Also I have been wanting to give hitman a go since I played Jump! Ulitmate Stars.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop is a good anime, it's not like TTGL or SE, but if you like an amazing dub, amazing music, amazing choreography and animation, you'll love that show.

For a show that's like TTGL, watch Dragon Ball Z, the shows are pretty similar.

Also, you haven't even seen the main villain yet, and it's not Greed.


----------



## mameks (Aug 30, 2011)

Code Geass.
Watch it now. All of it. It's an amazing anime, and the ending of the 2nd season is the best of any anime I've ever seen.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Cowboy Bebop is a good anime, it's not like TTGL or SE, but if you like an amazing dub, amazing music, amazing choreography and animation, you'll love that show.
> 
> For a show that's like TTGL, watch Dragon Ball Z, the shows are pretty similar.
> 
> Also, you haven't even seen the main villain yet, and it's not Greed.


I know greeds not the main villain. (its lust right o.o) I just got tired of it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 31, 2011)

Summaries within spoilers.



Spoiler: Fractale - 11 Episodes - Series Complete



In a far distant future, humanity has embraced the Fractale system as the ultimate path towards utopia. Comprised of several trillion networked computers, Fractale was created in the 22nd century to promote a peaceful lifestyle for the entire world in exchange of a periodic recovery of personal data from individuals through terminals located within their bodies. Living in a rocky coast region, Clain is a young boy fascinated by old technology. After helping a girl named Phryne, she gives him a pendant before disappearing by the next morning. Accessing the data from the peculiar gift, Clain ends up summoning a girl-shaped avatar named Nessa. Together they start a journey as they discover the truth behind the Fractale system.





Spoiler: Haibane Renmei - 13 Episodes - Series Complete



A dream of falling from the sky...and then birth. Rakka is born from a large cocoon into the Old Home, greeted by a group of females with small wings on their backs and shining halos above their heads. Soon Rakka’s own wings grow, a halo is placed on her head and she is told that she must work in the nearby town of Grie. She soon realizes that the town and the entire world they live in are confined behind the Wall, a tall, impenetrable wall that none except the mysterious Toga are allowed to exit.





Spoiler: Hellsing - 13 Episodes - Series Complete



Hellsing follows the antiheroic vampire, Alucard, and a police girl-turned-vampire, Seras Victoria, two vampires employed by the vampire-extermination group of England, the Hellsing Organization. Slowly but surely, through their active duty, they find a new breed of vampires beginning to arise.





Spoiler: Black Butler - 24 Episodes - Series Complete



One of the noble families of England—Phantomhive—has a butler, Sebastian Michaels. He has unquestionably perfect knowledge, manners, talent with materials, martial arts and much more. But for some reason, he serves a 12-year-old master...





Spoiler: Black Butler II - 12 Episodes - Series Complete



In late-nineteenth century England, one year and three months after the dramatic conclusion of the original series, Kuroshitsuji II introduces a new butler and young master. The sadistic yet cheerful Alois Trancy has faced some harsh times. He was kidnapped as a baby, and was forced to work in a village as a slave. Gradually, he lost his parents, his best friend, and everyone he knew. Alois eventually returned home and became the head of his mansion, but seemed to exhibit some strange behavior ever since. Even more curiously, he returned with Claude Faustus, an enigmatic, emotionless butler with unfathomable talent...





Spoiler: Yumekui Merry - 13 Episodes - Series Complete



Ten years ago Fujiwara noticed he had a power to see multicolored auras surrounding the person's body. Ever since then he's been having a weird dream about a war with cats. Then one day a mysterious girl falls on top of him...





Spoiler: Negima! - 26 Episodes - Series Complete



NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH NEGIMA!?

10-year old Negi Springfield is a wizard-in-training, and needs only to pass one more test in order to become a Master Wizard. Unfortunately, his final task is a bizarre one- to become a English teacher at an all-females boarding school. As soon as he arrives, he completely embarasses one of his students, Asuna Kagurazaka, and replaces the teacher she loves, which garners her hatred. To make matters worse, Asuna learns that Negi is a wizard,and promises to tell unless he helps her out. But, unfortunately, circumstances force them to work together to do many things, from fighting evil wizards to helping the class pass their final exam, with a lot of humor, magic, and romances thrown in.





Spoiler: Negima!? - 26 Episodes - Series Complete



NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH NEGIMA! (This IS a retelling of Negima! however, like how Brotherhood retells Full Metal Alchemist)

Negi Springfield has graduated from magic school and is sent off to Japan to further his studies. He becomes the homeroom/english teacher at an exclusive private school and has run-ins with an enemy of his father, as well as with Asuna, who makes his life a living hell, and that's before she discovers his secret. He learns about (and from) his students and about himself in order to become a master mage, like his father before him.





Spoiler: Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? - 12 Episodes - Series complete



Ayumu Aikawa is a normal high school boy. One day he is killed by a serial killer and revived as a zombie by a necromancer named Eucliwood Hellscythe. He starts to serve Eu as her guard but he happens to deprive the mahō shōjo Haruna of her magic power. Haruna orders Ayumu to fight against the anti-mahō shōjo system "Megalo" in her place.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 31, 2011)

Soul Eater, love it


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 31, 2011)

Currently Running:

Fairy Tail - I am loving this show more and more as the weeks go by. 

One Piece - (EXTREMELY FUNNY, If you like DBZ, watch this. Thing is, it has over 500 episodes. My all time favorite  anime)

Beelzebub - (Funniest Anime I have seen in a while, An anime hasn't made me laugh out loud like this since Excel Saga)

Ao no Exorcist (Blue Exorcist) - Very Good anime, similar to Soul Eater, it can be both serious and funny.

Ended:

MAR (Marchen Awakens Romance) - Kinda has an Wizard of Oz feeling to it, with humor and action
Death Note - Trust me, its serious, but it's good.

There are more, but you need to see these 6 FIRST


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 31, 2011)

Pure Action: Fairy Tail & Law of Ueki
Action/physological: Code Geass & Death Note
Comedy: Ouran Highschool Host Club
Love: Kimi ni Todoke
Mystery: Detective Conan

Underrated manga that is totally awesome: Aphorism

@Byronic Hero: I dont recommend Ao no Exorcist becasue its clearly aiming for a Full Metal Alchemist ending where it goes anime original. It is however a really good anime considering those anime fillers are actually quite good. Expect 1-2 more years before they release the show that follows the manga. The manga isn't even close to the word "finish". Its a montly release manga meaning its pace will be way slower than a weekly series.

@Zantigo: Drop the Full Metal Alchemist series that went anime original and pick up Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood. Basically its the "real" series which runs based on the manga. Forget everything that is mentioned in FMA. 80% of the plot is useless in Brotherhood as the story is competely different from each other. If you compare them with each other, then Brotherhood clearly wins by a mile. Though the start of the FMA series was really cool as it actually followed the manga for most of the part.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 31, 2011)

Ouran Highschool host club

Full Metal Panic

Sayonara, Zetsubou-Sensei

All 3 of them have their fair amount of humor and seriousnes.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 31, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> @Byronic Hero: I dont recommend Ao no Exorcist becasue its clearly aiming for a Full Metal Alchemist ending where it goes anime original. It is however a really good anime considering those anime fillers are actually quite good. Expect 1-2 more years before they release the show that follows the manga. The manga isn't even close to the word "finish". Its a montly release manga meaning its pace will be way slower than a weekly series.


There's no problem with an anime going off on it's own tangent. FMA did it, yeah, but was the anime itself nominated for multiple awards when it aired/finished?

At least it isn't like Bleach or Naruto where it goes for a few years, catches up to the manga, then goes into "filler-mode" to compensate.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Summaries within spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to point out that a person should watch Negima!? THEN Negima!, or just never watch Negima!?....
If you watch Negima!, it has a funny storyline, mixed with some serious moments. It develops the characters really well.
Negima!? throws all that right out the window and replaces anything serious with comedy and basically turns the series into a joke.
It's funny, but if you've watched Negima! first...you're gonna get pissed off watching them shit all over the story and character development for cheap laughs.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 31, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it balanced the series out quite well.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or even better, READ THE MANGA.

No, seriously, the manga has gotten really fucking epic. The animes could be seen as a kind of intro i guess, but the real story and character/action/etc. awesomeness is in the manga.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 4, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why Bleach, Naruto & One Piece keeps going despite fillers is because the amount of people watching it is HUGE compared to other anime shows. Huge rating means more money and more money means profit. They do it because they know kids will still watch it despite how bad the fillers is and the fact that they still earn a huge amount compared to other animes. There isnt a problem it going off, but the finish always leaves you in TONS of question which is never answered unless they do a re-release which they ever wont. They instead remake it like Brotherhood. The only reason why they went on with it is becasue they got really good early ratings. Those early ratings was because they went after the manga. The anime caught up really quick however and thus they had to go anime original.


----------



## prowler (Sep 4, 2011)

I just finished watching Eden of the East Bluray.





It's pretty good eh.


----------



## admotonic (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd recommend Angel Beats! I found it hilarious, especially the OVA, and it also gets serious and really sad at some points.


----------

